# Senior "Greeter" At Wal Mart Told "You Can't Say That Anymore"



## ClassicRockr (Jan 30, 2015)

Due to a customer complaint, a Senior "Greeter" at Wal Mart in GA, was told by Management that he could no longer say, "Have a blessed day." after saying the typical "Thank you for shopping at Wal Mart". He was saying this to customers because that's how he felt and was very glad he had a job. The Greeter said that many customer's thanked him for saying it to them. When family, friends and some customers found out that Management told him he couldn't say that portion of the greeting, they contacted Wal Mart's Corporate Office and also showed him support outside the store. Corporate told the store Manager that the Senior could continue to say "Have a blessed day" after his "Thank you for shopping at Wal Mart" statement.

Actually, the Senior told news media that he was quite surprised that someone wouldn't like his added-on greeting. 

As for me, wife and I are totally glad that this dude is saying this. But, then again, we are Christians and like the saying. 

I know that some of you will disagree with wife and I, and that's fine. You have your feelings, we have ours. There will always be controversy  about the separation of Church and State, or in this case, a business.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 30, 2015)

I think he had the right to say it, even though I don't share his religious beliefs. "Church and state separation" does not apply here, as Wal Mart is not a government entity (at least, not yet!)  It's a private business, and therefore there is no violation.

Where it does get sticky, though is drawing the line at where the government is allowed to intrude in business practices. What about a business that refuses to serve those of a particular race, religion, or ****** orientation? That would not be allowed. But we still do have free speech, and I think the greeter has a right to exercise that right. If people are offended by this kind statement, they have the right to shop elsewhere.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 30, 2015)

I don't see it as a separation of powers.  Sounds more like a store decision.  I see no reason to inhibit the man from wishing folks a blessed day.  It wouldn't upset me or most people i would guess.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 30, 2015)

Yeah... I don't see what the problem was with what he said either.. Walmart is not the government even if they are bigger than many in the world.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm an atheist and I don't have a problem with it. I say bless you to people now and then. There is no religious connection I can see. When I say bless you to someone I am giving them my blessing. I don't say " god bless you."


----------



## Bee (Jan 30, 2015)

My sentiments are exactly the same as rkunsaw's.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 30, 2015)

I too am an atheist but I respect others beliefs in that regard.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 30, 2015)

I wouldn't have a problem with him saying have a blessed day, I hear stuff like that often.  Although I'm not religious, it certainly doesn't bother me at all.  I guess any company can have some say in what their employees say to their customers?  Aren't they often thought of as 'representatives'?  Even though a greeter is likely a volunteer.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm an agonostic... and I don't know WHAT I think.... :shucks:


----------



## AprilT (Jan 30, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I wouldn't have a problem with him saying have a blessed day, I hear stuff like that often.  Although I'm not religious, it certainly doesn't bother me at all.  *I guess any company can have some say in what their employees say to their customers?  Aren't they often thought of as 'representatives'*?  Even though a greeter is likely a volunteer.



This is my thinking on the matter as well.  I've worked retail management and part of the training was telling staff what they were allowed to not allowed to say to customers.   Just part of the program inspite of our own personal sentimental feelings on the matter.


----------



## BobF (Jan 30, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I wouldn't have a problem with him saying have a blessed day, I hear stuff like that often.  Although I'm not religious, it certainly doesn't bother me at all.  I guess any company can have some say in what their employees say to their customers?  Aren't they often thought of as 'representatives'?  Even though a greeter is likely a volunteer.



WalMart greeters are not volunteers.   One of the first jobs I went to after retiring was to WalMart as they would allow part time schedules.    Being a new employee I was hired at minimum wages and started working my way up the pay scale.    I started in electronics, later moved to a greeter position.   To me it seemed less intense and you do get to meet lots of folks.   One of our jobs was to observe and if we saw any problems we were to notify management.   That was at least 10 years ago.   Now I understand that greeters are not all day like they once were and really about all they do is greet people in, help with carts, no more interfering with apparent thefts.   Do at times help return returned items to the shelves and also help pick up within the store and put items back on the proper shelves.   Anyway, it is a job for wages.   Sometimes WalMart will hire a handicapped and put them to work as greeters.   I met one in a wheel chair doing a greeters job near the exit doors.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 30, 2015)

I don't see them in my area anymore, they used to also have Target greeters.


----------



## BobF (Jan 30, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I don't see them in my area anymore, they used to also have Target greeters.



Probably right these days.   I know the WalMart where I am living now has let most of theirs do other things but still on occasion see greeters in the store.    Sometimes they are sick or injured and being protected from the doctors concerns for a few days.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 30, 2015)

Like the other atheists/agnostics/non-religious folk here I wouldn't have a problem with it.

Taking a larger view, you have people starving and dying around the world, you have riots, crimes, wars ... and I should be concerned and get my nose all bent out of shape if someone offers me a "blessed day"?  

Some folks just have too much time on their hands.


----------



## Josiah (Jan 30, 2015)

Greeters at Walmart are not volunteers. They're employees who play an important security role for the store.


----------



## Josiah (Jan 30, 2015)

I must say how refreshing it is to belong to a group (SF) which has such large segment of forthrightly secular members. I don't feel all alone here.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm not sure that employing retired people as greeters with security responsibilities is the smartest corporate move.

I seem to recall a few incidents where the greeters were injured trying to stop shoplifters ... 

They'd do much better to give the position to some Hell's Angels.


----------



## BobF (Jan 31, 2015)

Well, I saw no problem as when I was greeter at WalMart we were not supposed to go after the suspects at all.   We were to call a manager about the problem and let them handle the situation their way.   At times we had no phones but recently many had phones.   It was no big problems for my personal safety.   I wonder how the theft losses are now at WalMart since their efforts have been cut so badly.


----------



## Mike (Jan 31, 2015)

The Greeter is the face of the Company, the only one
not on a till that the public see and speak to.

I think that the complainant had a beef with Walmart
and the only thing that he/she could pick to complain
about was "Have a Blessed Day", so the issue would be
against Walmart the Company and not the Greeter.

This is how I see it.

Mike.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 31, 2015)

The only store here in our area that has a Greeter is Wal Mart and that person must be a part-time one. We don't see a Greeter every time we go in the store. There are stores that don't have an actual "Greeter". One of the store's cashiers will say "Welcome to ......". We've seen that happen. 

As far as Wal Mart Security goes, I was told by one employee/cashier that, if the Security Alarm goes off when a person goes thru the door, they are not necessarily suppose to approach the person bc of what the person could be carrying (gun/knife). Now, the looks/actions of the person leaving the store, and the alarm goes off, will indicate whether an employee will approach the person or not. Yes, "looks/actions", in other words "suspicious" looking, does play a part in an employee stopping a person or not. 

I remember, this last Christmas, we bought a movie DVD at Target. What we didn't realize, until we got home, was the Security Case was still around the DVD! The cashier did scan the DVD and we did pay for it, but she forgot to take the Security Case off. I guess, bc the dvd was scanned/paid for, the Security Alarm didn't go off when we left the store. Anyway, we had to take the dvd back to the store so a cashier could take off the Security Case. The have a special tool for that. Actually, the cashier was quite surprised the case was still on the dvd.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 31, 2015)

Now, as for the word "blessed" goes, some here that don't think it's religious had better look up the definition! Here are some:

*bless·ed* _adjective_ \ˈble-səd\                                                                                                                                                         : having a sacred nature : connected with God

Actually, from the Bible:
*BLESSED* is the man that walketh not in the counsel of the ungodly, nor standeth in the way of sinners, nor sitteth in the seat of the scornful. *But his delight is in the law of the LORD; and in his law doth he meditate day and night.* ( Psalm 1:1-2 )

There we go!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 31, 2015)

Nearly everyone says "Bless you!"  when someone sneezes...  I think these saying have become secular and lost most if not all of their religious context..  It's no big deal... Same with "have a blessed day"   It's almost like saying "have a good one"....  again.. most folks don't even think about it.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 31, 2015)

Well, Catholic Priests say "Bless you my child" and that is definitely religious and the word "bless" is there. IMO, in what ever manner the word "bless" is used, I think it is totally religious and that's why that one customer at that Wal Mart complained to management.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 31, 2015)

I must admit that I would be startled if somebody said 'have a blessed day!' That's because here in England  shop workers don't go in for wishing people a nice day or any of that stuff.Some stores here do have greeters, and they say Good Morning, or Hello, welcome to ... etc. I would assume that a person was a bit eccentric to say 'have a blessed day' but it wouldn't bother me at all, as SifuPhil says with awful things going on in the world you can hardly complain  when somebody  blesses you [even if it is the sort of thing that normally only the Pope says.]


----------



## Josiah (Jan 31, 2015)

On the other hand there is the matter for some us (including me) having been on the receiving end of countless proselytizing messages all our lives we've become acutely aware of the vocabulary of proselytizing. And right now in the US there is something of a movement among secularists to come out of the closet so to speak and make our position more public that we don't appreciate being proselytized. I imagine this is the back story of this Walmart affair. And with all social movements certain reactions are a little over the top, just view this episode as our version of bra burning.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 31, 2015)

It sure beats saying "Have a cursed day"!


...the tomb greeter.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 31, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> On the other hand there is the matter for some us (including me) having been on the receiving end of countless proselytizing messages all our lives we've become acutely aware of the vocabulary of proselytizing. And right now in the US there is something of a movement among secularists to come out of the closet so to speak and make our position more public that we don't appreciate being proselytized. I imagine this is the back story of this Walmart affair. And with all social movements certain reactions are a little over the top, just view this episode as our version of bra burning.



Right on Brother! Actually, I do see what you are saying Josiah and that some people don't appreciate being blessed out of the blue as it were and would prefer the more usual US theme of Have a nice day.I suppose it could leave you feeling annoyed.Mind you, this is only one person in one store that's doing this, it hasn't become a trend [yet.]


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 31, 2015)

BobF said:


> Well, I saw no problem as when I was greeter at WalMart we were not supposed to go after the suspects at all.   We were to call a manager about the problem and let them handle the situation their way.   At times we had no phones but recently many had phones.   It was no big problems for my personal safety.   I wonder how the theft losses are now at WalMart since their efforts have been cut so badly.



That's a much saner approach.



Mike said:


> The Greeter is the face of the Company, the only one
> not on a till that the public see and speak to.
> 
> I think that the complainant had a beef with Walmart
> ...



Very likely. 



ClassicRockr said:


> ... As far as Wal Mart Security goes, I was told by one employee/cashier that, if the Security Alarm goes off when a person goes thru the door, they are not necessarily suppose to approach the person bc of what the person could be carrying (gun/knife). Now, the looks/actions of the person leaving the store, and the alarm goes off, will indicate whether an employee will approach the person or not. Yes, "looks/actions", in other words "suspicious" looking, does play a part in an employee stopping a person or not.



Still not a good idea as those employees have not received proper training and could be charged with "profiling".

One does not require a gun or a knife to be dangerous.

It just sounds like Wally policy consists of rolling the dice.




ClassicRockr said:


> Now, as for the word "blessed" goes, some here that don't think it's religious had better look up the definition! Here are some:
> 
> *bless·ed* _adjective_ \ˈble-səd\                                                                                                                                                         : having a sacred nature : connected with God
> 
> ...



There is also the "Blessed Be" of the Wiccans (notoriously *non*-religious) and the popular reverse usage of the word, such as "I don't know a blessed thing!"

"Blessed" can also refer to the secular state of being lucky. 

The Bible does not give the definition - it only uses the word for its own purposes.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 31, 2015)

Meanderer said:


> It sure beats saying "Have a cursed day"!



Absolutely agree with you, although I'd rather have a more general greeting, like 'enjoy your day', etc. 

Maybe the locale of the store has something to do with it - certain small towns might be predominately a certain religion and that is the way the whole town talks to each other - unusual for this to happen in a big city though.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 31, 2015)

I'd prefer the Beverly Hillbillies' "_Y'all come back now, heyah_?"


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 31, 2015)

WHo even listens to what the greeter is saying.... I've usually got other things on my mind.... like I gotta get in, get my crap... and get the heck out of there..


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 31, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> WHo even listens to what the greeter is saying.... I've usually got other things on my mind.... like I gotta get in, get my crap... and get the heck out of there..



I suppose some people are more "in the moment" than others and still practice the almost-extinct art of courtesy ...


----------



## AprilT (Jan 31, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> *WHo even listens to what the greeter is saying*.... I've usually got other things on my mind.... like I gotta get in, get my crap... and get the heck out of there..



Try that in the south, it's like issuing a dare, you might get followed to the car till you acknowledge and say thank you Jesus.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 31, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> I suppose some people are more "in the moment" than others and still practice the almost-extinct art of courtesy ...




Yes... and I see you certainly DON'T fall into that catagory... lol!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 31, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Try that in the south, it's like issuing a dare, you might get followed to the car till you acknowledge and say thank you Jesus.



lol!!    Try that in Chicago...


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 31, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Yes... and I see you certainly DON'T fall into that catagory... lol!!



I'm VERY courteous!

...

... but I'm also a wise - azz ...


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 31, 2015)

More like a pain in the azz


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 31, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Try that in the south, it's like issuing a dare, you might get followed to the car till you acknowledge and say thank you Jesus.



LOL....and a few 'bless yous' thrown in.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 31, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> LOL....and a few 'bless yous' thrown in.




Do they also break into a little Gospel music?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 31, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> More like a pain in the azz



Wisdom knows no bounds ...


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 31, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Wisdom knows no bounds ...




When you show some..... I'll believe it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 31, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> When you show some..... I'll believe it.



One is taught in accordance with one's capacity to learn.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 31, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Do they also break into a little Gospel music?



That and a few pamphlets under the windshield wipers.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Josiah (Jan 31, 2015)

The Walmart greeter at my local Walmart knew me because we'd exchanged pleasantries on many occasions before. Apparently our cordiality passed a certain threshold because after that every time I came in he'd take me aside and tell me a very dirty joke. That would have been OK except they were dreadful jokes. So, at least he never invited me to go to his church which is an experience I have all the time in our small town.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 31, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> One is taught in accordance with one's capacity to learn.




I know... that's why I use small words and type slowly for you..


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 31, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> The Walmart greeter at my local Walmart knew me because we'd exchanged pleasantries on my occasions before. Apparently our cordiality passed a certain threshold because after that every time I came in he'd take me aside and tell me a very dirty joke. That would have been OK except they were dreadful jokes. So, at least he never invited me to go to his church which is an experience I have all the time in our small town.



The "greeters" at our Walmart don't really "greet" anyone.. Their main function seems to be receipt checking on assorted customers..


----------



## BobF (Jan 31, 2015)

Greeters jobs have really changed since I was one many years ago.    We would watch for elders to help.   Find an electric cart for them.   We would be used to gather carts in the parking lots and bring them to the stores cart areas.   We would watch for sneaky theft attempts and tell management about them.   We even had security people to work with.   We were much more than the greeters of recent years.  Yes we did sometimes check register slips.   One time I found a large TV on the cart and not on the ticket.   That could have been theft or just a register person did not do a good job.   It got paid for before leaving the store.   We did stock replacement from the returns area.   Some times we would hand out carts to the customers entering.   We were not allowed to have stools or chairs while on the clock.   We were definitely the 'busy persons' where I worked.   I enjoyed the times on duty as it was seldom ever boring.

From what I have seen this last couple of years, I am glad I am not doing that job any more.   It looks far too boring when I see them.   No wonder WalMart has pretty much done away with that job description.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 31, 2015)

Seems there's more to this story.  If you live in an area that has a strong belief in one point of view or another, the people who back that view one way or the other and speak out most will have the last word right or wrong.  If this is what the community wants and the company obviously sees it in their best interest at the time, they will go along with the people making the most noise.  Just business as usual they know who butters their bread in that town.

http://www.wsbtv.com/news/news/local/walmart-asks-greeter-stop-saying-have-blessed-day/njzWm/


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 31, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I know... that's why I use small words and type slowly for you..



That's good - I wouldn't want you to hurt yourself.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 31, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> That's good - I wouldn't want you to hurt yourself.



That's ok ... I really try to accomodate you Phil...


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 31, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> That's ok ... I really try to accomodate you Phil...



As do all of my slaves ... 



> Ac-com-mo-date - əˈkäməˌdāt/ -  fit in with the wishes or needs of


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 31, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> As do all of my slaves ...



_



			Ac-com-mo-date - əˈkäməˌdāt/ - fit in with the wishes or needs of
		
Click to expand...

_


I'm sorry.... I didn't mean for you to have to look it up...


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 31, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I'm sorry.... I didn't mean for you to have to look it up...



Oh, no, I put that there for _you_ - wasn't sure you understood the word you were using. nthego:


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 1, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Oh, no, I put that there for _you_ - wasn't sure you understood the word you were using. nthego:



Well.... I did.... Now you do too!  No need to thank me.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 1, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Well.... I did.... Now you do too!  No need to thank me.



To be honest, thanking you was the _furthes_t thing from my mind. 

Now, go back to your dictionary and study.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 1, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> To be honest, thanking you was the _furthes_t thing from my mind.
> 
> Now, go back to your dictionary and study.




Ok dear.....  I can see that you have a need to have the last word...  so I'm going to be the adult here and let you have it... I know that it will make you feel better...   Go ahead now....  let it fly...  lol!!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 1, 2015)

Time out.....:hiteachother:


----------

